# OAS for dependant parent



## altadata (May 16, 2011)

My mother is 66 and has little or no income.
She is my dependant.
She will meet the eligibility for OAS ( has exactly 10 years of residency ) in couple of months.
Does the fact that she is my dependant prevent her from receiving the OAS/GIS or can she still aplly for OAS/GIS ?


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

The fact that she is your dependent won't make her ineligible for OAS/GIS. As long as she meets the OAS/GIS eligibility requirements, she will receive the pension and supplement.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

I would suggest you get the application forms and send them in now, indicating her eligibility date to start payments. They advise people to apply early, because they are slow to process.

For people who are eligible to collect at 65, they tell you you can apply up to 12 months ahead of time. And CPP recommends applying at least 6 months ahead of time. OAS legislation only allows them to backdate payments up to 11 months.
8. When will I begin receiving my Old Age Security pension?

From OAS web site:
_You must apply to receive your OAS pension. Your pension payments will begin during one of the following months, whichever is latest:

* *the month after you meet the residence and legal status requirements*;
* the month after your 65th birthday; or
* the month during which you ask to have the payments start.
_


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Also, I think they use a ratio of residency years over 40 times your benefit. So someone with 10 years of residency would only get 25% of the benefit and it is also possible that you may need 10 years of residency "before" you turn 65. This last part I am not completely sure on so you should check it out.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

No, it is the number of years after age 18. If someone immigrated after age 55, years after 65 would be counted. (Once you start collecting, your OAS is not increased any further for additional residency years)


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

If someone is awarded prorated OAS, and the income is low enough, the difference is made up by GIS. GIS doesn't get prorated based on residency, only on income. So be sure to apply for GIS at the same time.


----------



## gwan (Sep 9, 2011)

does anyone know if the 10 year requirements means consecutively?
is there a minimum number of days required for the year to be included?

what if you travel outside of the country for 2-3 months per year but you have no other permanent residence other than in Canada?


----------

